# Sticky  GO TO GUIDE: Links to popular topics



## markrubin

This thread contains links to popular sticky threads for easy access. The threads will be unstuck but easy to find here; you can still post to the these threads.

Recent 'unstuck' and/or popular topics:

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/42-hd...ll-ota-dvrs-obsolete-atsc-3-0-conversion.html

Dish DTVPal DVR Topic

M8B TVGOS Topic

Moxi HD DVR

TiVo HD DVR

Comcast TiVo DVR

Sony DHG-HDD250/500

DirecTV HD DVR - HR20/HR21/HR22 Master Topic

Dish ViP722 DVR Best HD DVR on the market!

How to record via IEEE 1394 (Firewire) to Windows XP

Verizon FiOS QIP6416 DVR - Master Topic!

Master List of CableCARD PC's and CableCARD Tuner Suppliers

Scientific Atlanta HD PVR's / HD STB MASTER THREAD: General Posts/Links Here Only!

FEEDBACK TO THE FCC: FireWire Problems with Cable STB's




Older 'unstuck' topics:


The Official 169time AVX-1 Techincal status discussion

What are the real FCC rules regarding encoding and encryption?

Washington State - Comcast 6412 w/ MSFT Software

Nextcom R5000-HD (For Satellite and OTA HD Recording)

Moxi ( Motorola BMC90xx ) Q&A and Discussion Thread

LG LST-3410A Review and Discussion

Official Comcast 6412 w/ iGuide Discussion

Cox Cable 6412 w/ Pioneer Passport Review and Discussion

New Sony HDV Camcorder HDR-HC1 Info


----------



## Kipp Jones

Whooohooo, the stickies have been freed!!! Thanks Mark!!!


----------

